# Baby cardigan in two blues



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Don't you just love how a bit of colour lifts a simple pattern? Waterwheel 890 as a base here yet again. I can't bend or lift yet but at least I can knit!


----------



## PennySense (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice. Really like the color work. You're right. I think the color changes really enhance the design.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautifully knit with great colors!


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Great use of color!!


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Great color combinations


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Beautiful! You are a colour Queen.
Deegle it's really not fair you come up with patterns faster than I can copy.????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute as can be.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Lovely work and I like the two colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Came out really nice!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely cardigan. :sm24:


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes! Good use of color to elevate a simple design.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Gorgeous as usual. Glad your getting better. Hope your eyesight has improved.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Yup. Perfect.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

You do such beautiful work. How long does it take you to knit this sweater. It looks like you mass produce them


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the way you knit this cardigan. Just a change of colors here and there and you gave it a very sporty look for a little boy. Very well done!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Annu said:


> Beautiful! You are a colour Queen.
> Deegle it's really not fair you come up with patterns faster than I can copy.????


Ha ha, I have a lot of time on my hands at the moment. I will hopefully be having my next surgery in about 3 weeks then 3 more weeks and I should be back to normal.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Luckylady7929 said:


> You do such beautiful work. How long does it take you to knit this sweater. It looks like you mass produce them


This 1 only took 2 days, but I had a lot of time on my hands. Normally I only knit in the evenings and knit 1 - 2 a week


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Great sweater, love the colourway


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute! I love the colors!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely ????


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Pretty blues. Love seeing all of your cardigans. :sm02:


----------



## cordula (Aug 25, 2017)

wonderful
you always find a way to make your basic pattern look interesting


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Great choice!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Wow that does look perfect!! What do you do with all those beautiful sweaters??


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

adorable sweater, love the way you worked in the two colors.

looks great


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Love your work


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

I love it !!! 
:sm24:


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the mix of blues.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just love seeing the beautifully knit adorable cardis you make! Glad you're on the mend!


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

That sweater is really cute.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

You get so much knitting from one pattern you must need to print out several copies. You sweaters all look so nice I'm sure they will be worn with pride. I hope for you a speedy recovery from your surgeries.


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Love the colours you chose!


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Another lovely cardigan. The two blues look great. Continued good health with your eyes.


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

I love the simplicity of the pattern and the two blue colors together make it perfect.


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks like a college football jacket. Adorable!!!


----------



## puba763 (Aug 6, 2016)

Its beautiful- just goes to show your colour sense is awesome


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:sm24:


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

That is beautiful! I hesitate to (I mean, I don't ever) make something with two shades of blue. Except for denim. I am afraid the two colors will clash. Denim goes with everything. Maybe because it is so dark. Maybe because we are accustomed to seeing people wear blue jeans with any color top.

Regardless, the two blues in that cardigan look great together. And they work well with that pattern.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Love this. May I ask the Yarn you used.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the sweater


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovely cardy, hope you're feeling better


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful cardigan!!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

A beauty as usual


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Another great combination for your basic pattern. Your button placement is perfect, as is the choice of buttons. Love it.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Great idea, glad you are feeling well enough to knit!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

That little sweater is so cute.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Great sweater!


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great little cardigan. Love the blues.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Love your knitting. could you tell me what pattern that is


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Is beautiful, I love it.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

very pretty and elegant


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

This a the perfect baby cardigan. Is the pattern available? Yours is perfection and the colors are great.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

a lovely little cardi. nice colours and beautifully knitted


----------



## Knitanddance (May 5, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Great color combinations!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Very well done. Yes the two colurs look great!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

It's so much fun looking at the "Newest Pictures" and being able to pick out your sweaters. You are the queen of variations on the Waterwheel 890! Don't give up. There's bound to be more designs in your imagination. We want to see them all.


----------



## NanaMartha (Feb 17, 2018)

I love your sweaters, Deegle!! That is just the cutest pattern, and obviously very warm. Do you knit these for charity?


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice! :sm11:


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I bought this pattern but haven't used it...Every time I see one of your cute sweaters I tell myself to pull out that pattern and get busy! Time to do it!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Sweet as can be!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Deegle said:


> Don't you just love how a bit of colour lifts a simple pattern? Waterwheel 890 as a base here yet again. I can't bend or lift yet but at least I can knit!


You surely can! And beautifully done too.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Deegle said:


> Don't you just love how a bit of colour lifts a simple pattern? Waterwheel 890 as a base here yet again. I can't bend or lift yet but at least I can knit!


Would love to know where I can find the original pattern and size thank you.nanad


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful little cardi and the two blues brighten it up nicely. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work...love all the different colours you use, it always looks so nice


----------



## maryboots (Jul 3, 2016)

Love the cardigan, you did a great job as usual. Glad you are almost on the mend, one down, one to go!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, great colors.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you all very much for the kind comments and good wishes. For anybody Looking For the Waterwheel 890 pattern, there is a download for it At the bottom of the page below.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I often knit with two colors; however, only for the ribbing on fronts, sleeves and neckline! I love you idea and will certainly use colors this way when I knit another baby sweater. Great work, too! Love it!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Lovely Work and Colours. :sm02:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely cardi :sm02:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Very smart little cardigan.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## bbtboe (Feb 26, 2019)

is this pattern knit from the neck down? I wish I could find it!


----------



## Leeniesb (Dec 6, 2015)

Please please send the pattern it’s gorgeous and perfect for my project 
[email protected]


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Leeniesb said:


> Please please send the pattern it's gorgeous and perfect for my project
> [email protected]


It's just Waterwheel 890 with the pattern stitch omitted and done in 2 colours. Download at the bottom of the page below.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------



## VioletK74 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

